# What is "Recce"?



## Nervous sheep (20 Mar 2005)

What the bloody hell is RECCE.


Thanks


----------



## reccehead (20 Mar 2005)

Recce is short for reconnaissance,  They are the  people infantry or armoured who go out there and find the bag guys so the generals can send in the infantry, tanks, air force and get them.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Mar 2005)

wrong forum


----------



## Nervous sheep (20 Mar 2005)

how would i have known if it was the wrong forum if i didnt know what it was 8)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Mar 2005)

I suppose but most people would post it in the Canadian Army forum and then go from there.


----------



## McG (20 Mar 2005)

reccehead said:
			
		

> They are the people infantry or armoured who go out there and find the bag guys


Recce is not limited to infantry & armoured, and it is not limited to "finding the bad guys."

All arms conduct recce in order to gather information.  Recce can be conducted to determine if a bridge will support the vehicles of a BG crossing it.  Recce can be done to determine if the BSA will fit in an area selected of a map.  Recce can be conducted to determine how a location can be defended.


----------



## reccehead (22 Mar 2005)

Sorry

I know that recce is done by almost all trades, and I know that recce involves multiple tasks from point, route, and sector recce's to NBCD recce, to convoy escorts, checkpoints and road march guides (in armoured recce anyway)  I was just trying to keep the answer as simple as possible based to the simplicity of the question.  I will try to be more specific in the future.


 :tank:


----------

